# USB stick containing data shows as 'empty folder'?



## Tiridhe (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a 2Gb USB2 flash storage device. I copied nearly 2Gb of files onto it, then reformatted the Win XP PC, using NTFS.

Now I can't see the files under either Vista or XP (SP2). Both PCs say the 'folder is empty' on the USB2 device (which is FAT)

Any ideas how I can access the data would be *VERY* appreciated.

Thanks

Gav


----------



## rb_daman (Mar 19, 2009)

first thing that comes to mind, is perhaps checking the properties of the files, to see what the computer thinks is actually on there. secondly, when u say u've formatted the win xp pc, did you mean you've formatted the USB device on win XP? because once you've formatted the USB device, im sure u are aware u'd have lost your data. there are some programs that can recover deleted/lost files from removable media.

rb_daman


----------

